# On road car



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok you guys i didn't think id ever say this(I love off road), but what is the cheapest and best on road car?I have been thinking about the Team Losi xxx-s or the Team Associated Tc4 

Thanks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would go with the TC4 if I where you,


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Anything but a TC4, they're not cheap and they don't work or drive worth a damn. Even a trinity t-spec before a TC4, or even a TC3 maybe.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

For BradJ:

Well, perhaps you just can't drive? There's those negative comments again! Some people are funny that way.

END!

Frankly, you won't get the best and cheapest on-road car. For one, cheap implies cheaply built, so you get what you pay for. Second, decide for yourself because as you already know, there are plenty of world-champion manufacturers and any name brand car will do you well. The point of this hobby is to experience it yourself, not let others do it for you...


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

BradJ said:


> Anything but a TC4, they're not cheap and they don't work or drive worth a damn. Even a trinity t-spec before a TC4, or even a TC3 maybe.


there not cheap!!!!! I dont think you can find any better car for that price, the trinity t spec I would not recommend BECAUSE I am sure the parts will be harder to find then a TC4. I am not going to smash you becasue that is your opinion but a TC4 is a really good. I am still running a TC3 at my local track and it is still keeping up with the best of them!!!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Go for a higher end used car in the swap and sell section. 
Losi, Associated. You won't be disappointed with either. Any of the Name brand companies will suit you just fine as you get into this side of RC Racing. 
See what a lot of the guys are running at your local track. That way you will have set up help and emergency spare parts hopefully available as you get started.
Most importantly... 
HAVE FUN AND DRIVE SMOOTH!!!


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

hockeyman If your looking for something to run around in the street go with an enclosed drivetrain car like the losi xxxs, if your looking to race cheap and race don't mix unless you can find a used one in the swap and sell section or ebay.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

could i put a brushless system in both and which one would prove better on the track like in turning and in the straight away. And which one would need less attention. I am going to go with the one that will work with a brushless system so i get longer run times.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

well, they are both great, but go with whatever you can find parts for at your hobbyshop. i would personally go with the tc4.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

If i dont go brushless what would be the best set up and around how many turns should i go. I am going to race a lot and a lot of bashing


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

stampede said:


> I, personally, would try to find a used FK04 with a decent amount of spare parts for cheap. You could probably get your hands on one for under $200 and it will be more durable than any TC3-4 or XXX-S. The FK04 is a tank!
> If the choice is between strictly Losi or Associated, and you plan on racing, I would stay away from the Losi. You'll spend more time shimming parts to take out slop than it's worth.


Thats a good ideal, and good advice


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

stampede said:


> Jumping in late as usual....I, personally, would try to find a used FK04 with a decent amount of spare parts for cheap. You could probably get your hands on one for under $200 and it will be more durable than any TC3-4 or XXX-S. The FK04 is a tank!
> If the choice is between strictly Losi or Associated, and you plan on racing, I would stay away from the Losi. You'll spend more time shimming parts to take out slop than it's worth.


Would a GtB 5.5 brushless system work on it and who makes it
im kinda new to on road


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I heard it is pretty good, It is made by Novak (who I highly recommend)


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I think he meant who makes the car (XRay).

And the Novak and LRP/Reedy brushless systems will fit in any touring car out there (except ones from Radio Shack :devil: ). If you're new to touring car, you might want to start with a milder brushless system like the Novak 4300. The GTB 5.5 system is wicked fast (I out-motored a nitro car last weekend). You should find out what classes are running at your local track. No point in buying the fastest mod motor if all they race is stock or 19-turn.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

kevinm said:


> I think he meant who makes the car (XRay).
> 
> And the Novak and LRP/Reedy brushless systems will fit in any touring car out there (except ones from Radio Shack :devil: ). If you're new to touring car, you might want to start with a milder brushless system like the Novak 4300. The GTB 5.5 system is wicked fast (I out-motored a nitro car last weekend). You should find out what classes are running at your local track. No point in buying the fastest mod motor if all they race is stock or 19-turn.


They run to catagorys stock and mod in electric cars.

WHat about this Tc3 on ebayebay


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

OR what about these Tc3http://cgi.ebay.ca/Team-Associated-...061066303QQcategoryZ44017QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem or http://cgi.ebay.ca/TC3-Team-Associa...061094360QQcategoryZ19168QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

the TC3 is a good car!!


----------

